
Ask HN: How Would You Design a “Net Invisible” System - christianbryant
Answering in the spirit of an IETF RFC, how would you design an &quot;Internet-invisble&quot;, zero footprint (or equivalent, spoofed, etc) computing system, from hardware to software?  How would you draft the base requirements for this stealth system?  What existing technology (standards and protocols) would support such a project?  What new protocols, hacks and&#x2F;or experimental tech (quantum, bio) would be needed to make it a reality?<p>Understand &quot;Internet-&quot; or &quot;Net-invisible&quot; to mean the state a device is in once it has connected to the Internet, or any network for that matter, wherein it has no visible presence to the network. How that is accomplished is irrelevant as long as the illusion of non-existence, or &quot;internet invisibility&quot; is achieved. This might seem ridiculous at first when once considers the volume of communication, handshakes and other functions that are executed and required to connect to a network, but then that is the challenge of the question, assuming some version of this is actually possible. The product would then be a &quot;stealth computer system&quot; that one could quickly access and utilize without fear of discovery.
======
detaro
What do you mean by "internet-invisible"?

~~~
christianbryant
I have updated the question to include that clarification. If one reads
through the RFC library and recent papers on networking protocols and design,
especially when hardware is included in the mix, the possibilities begin to
emerge.

